# Advice on Good Cycling Shorts



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

Just wondering what people out there think are the best shorts. I'm looking to get a couple new pair but I'm not sure what to get. Do you get what you pay for or are there $50 shorts out there just as good as the $100+.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The big difference between brands of shorts is the pad. Some people like certain manufactures pads better than others. 

The shorts with thicker fabric last a lot longer than do thin shorts.

I have switched from shorts to bibs because I find them more comfortable. I use both Performance brand and Voler brand bibs and like both of them.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*pearl izumi*

my vote is for Pearl Izumi's Ultrasensor Bib Short with PRT chamois(the
molded blue thing.) well-made, long-lasting fabrics, great fit and comfort.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

For the most part, you get what you pay for as far as the hierarchy of retail prices go. You can often find specials.

Many riders find bibs a lot more comfortable than shorts, and while it's a whole different discussion, I heartily agree with them.

The important part is to find one that works for you, and only trial and error can do that, but: nicer shorts have thicker lycra, which lasts longer as mentioned above, and tend to have more high-tech chamoises that are stretchy and thus have less of a 'diaper effect.' I also find that well-fitting bibs do this less than shorts of any kind. Nicer shorts also will have more panels, and thus conform to your body better.

Be careful, though, as some high-end shorts like Castelli's Ypro3 have a mult-material chamois sewn together by "baseball" seams. I don't have a problem with it, but some riders find these chafe. Make sure to use chamois cream, though of course some people don't and think it's find.

The biggest mistake I made was in buying bibshorts that were too big. They seemed like they fit all right, and I'm 6" tall and many sizing charts for bibs are by height, which put me in a large. That size SEEMED to fit okay in the store, but as I'm a pretty thin guy and wear a size S jersey (even in "fits small" brands like Castelli and Assos), the larger bibs moved around too much, causing chafing and discomfort. My next sets of bibs have all been size M or S, and though the straps pull a bit in the upright position -- I've found that's normal -- they fit just right in riding positions, and so are MUCH more comfortable.

YMMV, of course, but if you are going to spend money on any "nice" cycling gear, my vote is that the important parts are shoes and shorts. If your feet and your seat hurt, you're going to just want to go home.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

IMHO, the best short for the money is Voler. Check out the velowear.com website and look at what they make and compare it to other lines. Quality bibshorts under $60, I don't think you can do better. In the past, I have bought some Performance brand shorts and found some that I liked and some I disliked. I guess the consistency wasn't there. Voler makes cycling clothes, they seem to have that down.


----------



## hungmiester (Sep 10, 2005)

*shorts for the bum*



mountain roadie said:


> Just wondering what people out there think are the best shorts. I'm looking to get a couple new pair but I'm not sure what to get. Do you get what you pay for or are there $50 shorts out there just as good as the $100+.


well for my 2 cents worth the Sugoi Reflex RS short and bib are very nice. i found that the cheaper shorts don't last long at all. the pad is comfortable without annoying seams. just be prepared to drop some coin. shorts are about $110 and bibs are $150. worth every penny. i mountain and road a lot and in pretty extreme temps and the sugois are wonderful.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Voler has a great deal on their bibs running right now*

Go to the website at www.velowear.com and sign up for the email specials. I have always had great success with the Titano bibshorts, and the price right now with the $20 off special is $40. Can't beat that.

Once you are signed up they will send you an email link with the special. The price they show is $45, but the "email members" price is $5 less.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*Boure*

Boure. Rarely mentioned. Made in USA, great fit and service.My newest favorite.

I like Voler too. Performance had been good but the last two pairs I bought were totally different in fit


----------



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

*Boure*



Picshooter said:


> Boure. Rarely mentioned. Made in USA, great fit and service.My newest favorite.
> 
> I like Voler too. Performance had been good but the last two pairs I bought were totally different in fit



Where can I find Boure shorts at? I've heard of them but never seen them for sale anywhere.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

The bottom of the line Pearl Izumi shorts, the Quest shorts ($50)... The seams are flimsy. They can rip if you're not careful putting them on. The step up from those (Attack ($65) or Ultrasensor ($80)) would probably be worth the extra dough.

Like others have said - construction quality and the chamois are the differences.

You don't get a better chamois from Pearl Izumi, however, unless you sped $120 for the Microsensors.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> The bottom of the line Pearl Izumi shorts, the Quest shorts ($50)... The seams are flimsy. They can rip if you're not careful putting them on. The step up from those (Attack ($65) or Ultrasensor ($80)) would probably be worth the extra dough.
> 
> Like others have said - construction quality and the chamois are the differences.
> 
> You don't get a better chamois from Pearl Izumi, however, unless you sped $120 for the Microsensors.


I like the PI Ultrasensor shorts. I bought a pair of the expensive Microsensor shorts last year. They feel ok for 75 miles or so, but then turn into butt graters. I stupidly wore then on the Death Ride this year, and the next day my ass had scabs. I've never had that happen with any other shorts.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> I like the PI Ultrasensor shorts. I bought a pair of the expensive Microsensor shorts last year. They feel ok for 75 miles or so, but then turn into butt graters. I stupidly wore then on the Death Ride this year, and the next day my ass had scabs. I've never had that happen with any other shorts.


Strange. People have said that the blue PI pad is inferior to the orange one.

I've only used the blue PRT and it has never given me a problem.


----------



## Pokin' Joe (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bouré cycling shorts can be found here ...*



mountain roadie said:


> Where can I find Boure shorts at? I've heard of them but never seen them for sale anywhere.


You can find Bouré online at http://www.boure.com/shortsmen.html . I have one pair of the "classic" shorts. They are my favorite pair of shorts. I have a pair of mid-level Pearl-Izumi's with the blue pad (don't remember the particular type), but don't really like the bulk of the pad. I've worn the Bouré shorts for a few metric centuries without any problem. Next I will purchase a pair of the "Elite" bib shorts (unless Cycle Clause puts some under the tree) as I hear that bibs are even more comfortable than regular shorts.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I've never had good luck with cheap shorts. They're not as comfortable as more expensive ones, and they don't last anywhere near as long. The stitching tends to rip, creating holes. I actually have a funny story about that. On a charity ride I met up with a nice young lady who with a flat tire on the side of the road. She was wearing a pair of cheap shorts with a seam right down the middle in back. Well, the stiching ripped in a strategic place- you can probebly figure out where. As she bent over to repair the flat she exposed a little more of herself than she intended, I suspect.

I've always had good luck with Pearl Izumi Ultrasensor shorts. I prefer them to Microsensors. I find the chamois to be very comfortable, and the shorts last forever- I have 2 or 3 pair that are 8 to 10 years old and still fine. You can buy them for about $90, without bib. I've never tried any other brand.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

*Problems with bib shorts.*

Bib shorts are great, but they don't work for everyone. If your uppper body is large relative to the lower, you can have trouble finding bibs that will fit both parts. If you get large size, the straps will fit your upper body, but the shorts will be too long and fit loosely. If you get medium, the shorts will fit but the straps will be too short, pulling the shorts up too far and causing them to get wedged inside the crack of your ass. 

Does anyone make bibs with mixed sizes, or adjustable straps?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> I like the PI Ultrasensor shorts. I bought a pair of the expensive Microsensor shorts last year. They feel ok for 75 miles or so, but then turn into butt graters. I stupidly wore then on the Death Ride this year, and the next day my ass had scabs. I've never had that happen with any other shorts.


Huh? The reverse is true for me - the Microsensor is much less abrasive than the Ultrasensor shorts/bibs. However, with enough Assos butt cream, anything will work.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

As far as I know, they both have the same chamois. The difference is in the fabric. The Microsensor fabric clings to your body more tightly-too tightly in my opinion. I have both, but both are 8-10 years old, so maybe I'm relying on outdated information.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Blue Sugar said:


> As far as I know, they both have the same chamois. The difference is in the fabric. The Microsensor fabric clings to your body more tightly-too tightly in my opinion. I have both, but both are 8-10 years old, so maybe I'm relying on outdated information.



The ones I have (bought in the last couple years) have different chamois. The Ultrasensor one feels thicker, and I think its got a slightly different shape, or different thicknesses of padding in different areas. I feel my sit bones more with it, as though the padding was thicker there. Thats where my butt got chafed.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

cthomas said:


> Go to the website at www.velowear.com and sign up for the email specials. I have always had great success with the Titano bibshorts, and the price right now with the $20 off special is $40. Can't beat that.
> 
> Once you are signed up they will send you an email link with the special. The price they show is $45, but the "email members" price is $5 less.


Thanks to all for the great info on Velowear.com. Ordered Voler bib shorts, bib knickers, long sleeve jersey, and l/s jersey for wife on Monday, and got here today. Everything fits great, great quality for the price. Shorts were wicked deal. Raining right now so no chance to ride, will test out in the next day or two.

Thanks again!!

chuck d


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

*One Mans Opinion*

The best advice I've ever got came from a close friend who happens to be the best cyclist and triathlete I know. I was adrift in the ocean of choices with regard to short selection and he advised "if it comes in contact with the bike, get the best you can afford". I thought long and hard about that statement and finally came to understand exactly what he meant after I broke down and bought a pair of "expensive" shorts. I cannot describe the sheer pleasure I get riding now that I understand what he meant. I had at least 5 pair of discount shorts (I won't mention any names/brands) and now ride only bibs and only high end. I'm no millionaire but I'll spend whatever it takes to eliminate the possibility of saddle sores and protect the boys! 

Like I said earlier, if it comes in contact with the bike get the best you can.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a pair of Hind shorts that are perfect for me. They are 15 years old and I only use them for long rides now. If u find something perfect for you, buy more before it becomes unavailable. Don't understand the concern about shorts tho. Its too cold to wear them. I was in the market for a pair of tights and got sniped on Ebay a couple time, so I got silly and bid on three pair ending close together with lo max bids and ended up with all three (when the cabernet pours it rains) . They fit great and arrived just in time for temps in the teens.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> The bottom of the line Pearl Izumi shorts, the Quest shorts ($50)... The seams are flimsy. They can rip if you're not careful putting them on. The step up from those (Attack ($65) or Ultrasensor ($80)) would probably be worth the extra dough.
> 
> Like others have said - construction quality and the chamois are the differences.
> 
> You don't get a better chamois from Pearl Izumi, however, unless you sped $120 for the Microsensors.



The other difference, which is obviously related to the broad category of "construction" is the number of panels. An eight panel short has, well, eight panels. That means a better fit (basically being constructed of more pieces) and a longer life (no one seam takes as much stress). I've actually find that I'm pretty adaptable pad-wise but really only like 8 panel shorts.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Also, picked up a pair of the velowear bibs. No, don't really need them for a few months but doubt I could get them for that in the spring and needed another pair to go with my PI attack shorts (which I like) and crappy Quest (Dick's Sporting Goods house brand) shorts. I tried them on and they felt great. The bib straps got the chamois in the right place for me. Sometimes this can be a battle with shorts. Of course, I won't really know until I can ride which will be a while. Six+ inches of *$#^ snow in Indy resulting in a near 2 hour drive (usually 25 minute) home tonight!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hincapie*

If you like Hincapie shorts, tights, jerseys, etc, there's been a guy out of North Carolina selling a bunch of that stuff on ebay the past few months. The auctions seem to blow up in the last few hours so its usually too rich for me but still much cheaper than retail.


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

*how to wear a bib correctly*

guys, when you put on a bib, do you still wear a shirt?
If yes, then if nature call, how do you actually do it...? I mean take of the shirt?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

heckler963 said:


> guys, when you put on a bib, do you still wear a shirt?
> If yes, then if nature call, how do you actually do it...? I mean take of the shirt?



You do wear a shirt -- over the braces! If natures call for a #1, no problem, just pull down the front and go. If the witch calls for a #2, well, the shirt must go.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

If you're on a budget, the best quality "cheap" shorts I've used are the Performance "Century" shorts. The chamois gives me no problems and the material is durable and lasts. The only downside is the geeky Performance logo. They're on sale now for $30 bucks. Velowear.com has shorts for around $50 bucks, but I've never had good luck with them. The material wears out within a season, the chamois leaves me chaffed and the logo peels off in tiny peices.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*not necessarily...*

if you're wearing a wicking base layer, then wear it under the bibs. wearing it over defeats the purpose of wearing one.



critchie said:


> You do wear a shirt -- over the braces! If natures call for a #1, no problem, just pull down the front and go. If the witch calls for a #2, well, the shirt must go.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

botto said:


> if you're wearing a wicking base layer, then wear it under the bibs. wearing it over defeats the purpose of wearing one.


Absolutely!


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

*Bought the Titano bibshorts*



cthomas said:


> Go to the website at www.velowear.com and sign up for the email specials. I have always had great success with the Titano bibshorts, and the price right now with the $20 off special is $40. Can't beat that.
> 
> Once you are signed up they will send you an email link with the special. The price they show is $45, but the "email members" price is $5 less.


for $40 base on this recommendation. The bib arrived yesterday, 4 days after I placed the order, and rode to work this morning w/ it. I can't judge the durability but the comfort and fit are top notch. The only thing I didn't like is the tag, which I'm going to snip. These are comparable to a lot of my team short bibs. I too would recommend thse shorts.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 19, 2005)

Regarding the velowear.com bibs...

Can anyone provide any feedback as to how they fit towards the end of the shorts? According to velowear's sizing chart, I should take a medium. I have a size 31 waist, I'm 5'11", but I'm 185 pounds. The waist puts me in a small, the height in a medium, and the weight in a large. I'm halfway in between a medium and a large in cannondale's bibs. So, how's the fit on these?


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

I've had a few pairs of PI shorts that I thought were good untill I got a pair of the Louis Garneau Ergo Zone shorts. They were much better. When the bike club sells them on discount this year I plan on picking up a few more pairs.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

*Voler Bibs*

I am 6', 175, 33" waist and I wear a Large in all the Voler Bibs. A small will probably not fit you through the length of your torso, so if you like them tight in the thighs, get a Med, otherwise, a Large. Great thing about Voler is they include a return shipping envelope with every order, but I have never had to use it.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> Regarding the velowear.com bibs...
> 
> Can anyone provide any feedback as to how they fit towards the end of the shorts? According to velowear's sizing chart, I should take a medium. I have a size 31 waist, I'm 5'11", but I'm 185 pounds. The waist puts me in a small, the height in a medium, and the weight in a large. I'm halfway in between a medium and a large in cannondale's bibs. So, how's the fit on these?


If you're asking about the leg cuffs, mine are just slightly loose compared to my PI shorts. Everything else is perfect about them as far as size. The only time I notice the looseness is when I put them on and take them off. They've never crept up during a ride.


----------

